# mindestlevel beim angel?



## sword and shield (11. November 2010)

guten morgen

viele der berufe verlangen ja ein mindestlevel um beim trainer weiter ausgebildet zu werden. wie verhält es sich mit angeln? ich habe beim angelausbilder nachgeschaut, da steht nur drin das man als erste anforderung nur level 5 sein muss. und dann halt nur die verschiedenen skills um weiter aufzusteigen.

kann ich also als level 5 char angeln auf 450 skillen? oder muss ich irgendwann doch ein höheres mindestlevel haben?
(mal abgesehen davon das ich in andere gebiete muss um zum trainer zu gelangen. da kann ich mich auch immer noch hinpoten lassen zur ausbildung. angeln wollt ich wenn eh in eisenschmiede)

ich hoffe jemand weiß da etwas genaues drüber.

ich bedanke mich schon einmal und wünsche allen einen schönen tag.

grüße


----------



## DarkSJay (11. November 2010)

wenn du eh nur in if angeln willst, wozu brauchst du dann einen höheren skill?

angel halt einfach drauf los, dann wirst du schon merken ob der lehrer dir die nächste stufe beibringen will oder nicht


----------



## sword and shield (11. November 2010)

ich will ja in if nur angeln zum skillen.... ansonsten will ich später natürlich auch überall angeln


----------



## Salzluft (11. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht wie es mittlerweile ist, aber ich bin der Meinung, das es mit Levelskill 225 ein Angelquest gab, das man erst mit 35 annehmen konnte. Das Quest gab es in der Nähe Theramor , schau hier : 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=6607

Ob es danach noch Anforderungen gab, weiß ich nicht - auch nicht, ob es immer noch der Fall ist. Habe meinen Angelskill erst mit 80 begonnen und muss sagen, das es sehr zäh ist  - bald aber, bin ich endlich fertig.

Um auf Deine Frage zurück zukommen: soweit ich weiß, musst Du mindestens 35 sein um ab 225 weiter Angeln skillen zu können.

Beste Grüße


----------



## 19Chico73 (11. November 2010)

Die Quest wird nicht mehr gebraucht, bekommst nur als Belohnung ne Angel dafür.

Alle Skills sind ganz einfach zB  in Dalaran beim Lehrer erlernbar.

Und wie ich das beim Lehrer so Lese kann man wohl Tatsache ab Stufe 5 bis 450 Angelskill erlangen. 

Edit: Hatt mir keine Ruhe gelassen , wollte es genau wissen^^

Hab nen lvl 5 Twink erstellt und bin nun schon auf skill 250, würd nun immer so weiter gehn bis auf 450 aber nu hab ich keine Lust mehr^^ 

Geangelt habe ich ausschließlich am Dalaranbrunnen.


----------



## sword and shield (12. November 2010)

hast du denn am brunnen in dalaran irgendwas tolles bekommen? also z.b. die münzen? oder muss der skill dafür auch wesentlich höher sein?


----------



## 19Chico73 (12. November 2010)

Die ersten 50 Skills nur Müll doch mittendrin plötzlich ne Münze.

Du kannst egal mit welchem skill mit etwas Glück alles erangeln das du möchtest.
Ein Kumpel zB hatt Angeln in Boreanische Thundra in den Schwärmen geskillt und mit ca 250er Skill die Schildkröte bekommen.
Wenns mir nicht egal gewesen wäre hätt ich in der Dala Kanalisation geskillt und versucht die Ratte zu kriegen. 

Ist nicht mehr so wie früher das dir generell angezeigt wird: 
Stop hier kannst nich Angeln dein Skill ist zu Low
Kannst nun überall sofort Angeln, wirst zwar am Anfang nur Müll bekommen aber die Chance etwas gescheites zu erwischen hast du immer.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. November 2010)

19Chico73 schrieb:


> Ist nicht mehr so wie früher das dir generell angezeigt wird:
> Stop hier kannst nich Angeln dein Skill ist zu Low
> Kannst nun überall sofort Angeln, wirst zwar am Anfang nur Müll bekommen aber die Chance etwas gescheites zu erwischen hast du immer.


Stimmt, es geht sogar so weit das wenn man in Schwärmen angelt überhaupt keine grauen Gegenstände angelt. Das passiert nur wenn man die Angel ins normale Gewässer hängt.


----------



## 19Chico73 (12. November 2010)

Das werde ich gleich mal testen.
Hab noch nen 80er dem ich nie Angeln beigebracht habe. Bin gespannt ob der mit 1er Skill in nem Nordendwinterlachsschwarm etwas erwischt. 

Edit: Stimmt tatsächlich.
80er Jäger, grad eben erst angeln gelernt, Angelskill lvl1 gestartet
Grizzlyhügel, Winterlachsschwarm, 5 Würfe, 5 Winterlachse ,jeder Wurf ein Treffer
Als ich auf Skill 16 angekommen war hatte ich schon den Erfolg mit dem 25 Fische Angeln.
Anscheinend zählen die Pygmäenschiffshalter die man ab und an zusätzlich mit erwischt dazu.

Ob das alles so gedacht ist oder Blizz da mal wieder was verbockt hatt?
Für was skill ich den dann Angeln auf 450 hoch, wenn ich so und so alles erwische ?
Egal mit welchem Skill, epische Angel, Angelhut, Köder, alles Latte.


----------



## Dagonzo (13. November 2010)

Tja das must du mal Blizzard fragen wieso das so ist. Ein Bug wird es sicherlich nicht sein, sonst wäre der schon längst gefixt. Geht ja immerhin schon ca. ein Jahr so.


----------



## sword and shield (14. November 2010)

hmmm, eigentlich ne feine idee...beim angeln skillen auf schildkröte angeln...allerdings als level 5 char sicherlich etwas schwer.... oder weiß zufällig wer ne stelle mit vielen schwärmen und keinen mobs in der nähe?


----------



## 19Chico73 (14. November 2010)

Unterhalb Dalarans in den Glasflossenritzenschwärmen könnt glaub ich gehn.


----------



## Dagonzo (14. November 2010)

Naja da laufen auch böse Wölfe und Bäume rum. Eventuel beim Holzfällerposten Blauhimmel in den Grizzlyhügeln.
Hier aber der Hinweis, das es sein kann, das bestimmte Sachen nicht droppen wenn man nicht den Skill dazu hat. Beispiel ist das Rezept für den schweren Froststoffverband, der erst droppt wenn der Skill bei 400 oder größer liegt. Könnte als bei einem Reittier auch so sein.


----------



## sword and shield (14. November 2010)

unterhalb von dalaran sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus. da sind die meistenneutral. beim holfällerposten blauhimmel sind doch recht viele mobs...da ist es als level 5 char doch nicht so ratsam..ich werde mal die tage unterhlab von dalaran testen


----------



## sword and shield (17. November 2010)

so, kleines update... ich bin level 5 und habe gerade angeln bis max 450 gelernt. damit ist auch der beweis erbracht das man anglen so ohne levelbegrenzung skillen kann. wollt ich nur nochmal bescheid gegeben haben....



danke an alle nochmal für ihre antworten


----------



## 19Chico73 (17. November 2010)

Wo hast du nun Schlußendlich geskillt und die brennende Frage, was hast du alles erwischt ?^^


----------



## Männchen (18. November 2010)

19Chico73 schrieb:


> Das werde ich gleich mal testen.
> Hab noch nen 80er dem ich nie Angeln beigebracht habe. Bin gespannt ob der mit 1er Skill in nem Nordendwinterlachsschwarm etwas erwischt.
> 
> Edit: Stimmt tatsächlich.
> ...



Es ist ja eigentlich auch logisch, das man aus einem "Schwarm" leichter etwas angeln kann. Das war zudem eine Maßnahme das Angeln etwas zu erleichtern, auch wenn man immer noch sicherlich 2000 - 4000 mal angeln muß, um auf 450 zu kommen. Zudem muß man die Schwärme auch immer wieder suchen. Wenn man das Rezept für das pikante Deviat Supreme hat, kann man auch gut im Brachland die Deviatschwärme wegangeln und etwas Geld nebenbei machen.


----------



## sword and shield (18. November 2010)

hey

ich habe die meiste zeit in eisenschmiede geangelt. dort dann gleich den erfolg mit dem alten fuchs gemacht. später dann ein wenig in dalaran in der kanalisation. und dort die ratte gefangen.
was ich erwischt habe? darauf gibt es eigentlich nichts spannendes zu erzählen. meist nur lowlevel fische in tonnen und schrott. wenn man nur in if angelt hat man nicht so viel was man angelt...
ich angel jetzt die letzten 50 punkte bis zur 450 in nordend um dort einige fische fürs kochen skillen zu bekommen.

alles in allen ist das aber ganz ok so


----------



## 19Chico73 (19. November 2010)

Männchen schrieb:


> Es ist ja eigentlich auch logisch, das man aus einem "Schwarm" leichter etwas angeln kann. Das war zudem eine Maßnahme das Angeln etwas zu erleichtern, auch wenn man immer noch sicherlich 2000 - 4000 mal angeln muß, um auf 450 zu kommen. Zudem muß man die Schwärme auch immer wieder suchen. Wenn man das Rezept für das pikante Deviat Supreme hat, kann man auch gut im Brachland die Deviatschwärme wegangeln und etwas Geld nebenbei machen.



Was ist daran logisch aus einem Schwarm nicht nur "leichter", sondern "immer" etwas zu erwischen, egal was für einen Skill man hatt ?
In einem Schwarm verfehlt man nie. 
Ich verstehe wirklich die Logik daran nicht ab Angelskill 1 in einem Nordendschwarm nie zu verfehlen. 

Klar, ausserhalb von Schwärmen muß ich highskilled sein um immer etwas zu erwischen.
Aber wozu ausserhalb von Schwärmen Angeln ? 
Alles was ich will finde ich in Schwärmen und die gibts zu genüge.
Ich erlerne Frisch Angeln und kann mir sofort die Mats für Fischmahl aus den Schwärmen besorgen.
Ich erlerne Frisch Angeln und habe sofort die Chance auf so ziemlich alle Angelerfolge.
Wozu also auf 450 hochskillen ?


----------



## Fahrenheit (20. November 2010)

Männchen schrieb:


> Wenn man das Rezept für das pikante Deviat Supreme hat, kann man auch gut im Brachland die Deviatschwärme wegangeln und etwas Geld nebenbei machen.



Lohnt sich auf meinem Server nicht, weil man mit dem Pikanten Deviat Supreme Fisch zugeschmissen wird. Stack um die ~5-6g.

Ich hab von 1-207 in der Kanalisation in Dalaran geangelt, da hats Bing! gemacht und ich hatte die Ratte. Dann bin ich hoch zum Brunnen und bei Skill 407 hatte ich alle Münzerfolge.
Ich kenn aber auch Leute die haben bis 450 in der Kanalisation geangelt und warten bis heute auf die Ratte, trotz Kalu Ak Angelrute, Bufffood und Angelköder  Ist alles nur noch Glückssache.
Als "Arm ab, arm dran" noch im eisigen Meer war, hat neben mir einer die Meeresschildkröte geangelt mit Skill 260 und NPC Angel. Auch nur noch Glück


----------



## 19Chico73 (20. November 2010)

Meine Rede, zuwas Angeln auf 450 Skillen und/oder noch dazu Diverse Teile anlegen für noch höheren Skill, wenn man auch so alles bekommt. 
Unlogisch


----------



## sword and shield (21. November 2010)

level 7, angeln 450..... es ist vollbracht :-)


----------



## Versace83 (23. November 2010)

schaut es mit Kochen genauso aus, dass es keine Levelbegrenzung mehr gibt? Ich will mir naemlich morgen nen Zwergen Schami erstellen und dann gleich kochen skillen, wenn man das schon guenstig waehrend den Pilger Feiertagen machen kann...


----------



## Xan on Fire (23. November 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> schaut es mit Kochen genauso aus, dass es keine Levelbegrenzung mehr gibt? Ich will mir naemlich morgen nen Zwergen Schami erstellen und dann gleich kochen skillen, wenn man das schon guenstig waehrend den Pilger Feiertagen machen kann...



Mein Pilgergnom hat jetzt Kochen über 320 und ist Stufe 5. Hatte aber letztes Jahr auf Stufe 3 schon 280 oder so. Kannst also gleich morgen loslegen


----------



## 19Chico73 (23. November 2010)

Ich habe nun während des Pilgerfestes alle meine Twinks, egal welcher Stufe, nur mittels Eventmats auf 350 geskillt.
Wie es scheint gibt es auch hier keine Beschränkung.


----------



## Cantharion (23. November 2010)

19Chico73 schrieb:


> Ich habe nun während des Pilgerfestes alle meine Twinks, egal welcher Stufe, nur mittels Eventmats auf 350 geskillt.
> Wie es scheint gibt es auch hier keine Beschränkung.



Hab letztes Jahr einen Level 1er erstellt und Kochen auf ~320 gebracht.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. November 2010)

Bei keinen Beruf gibt es mehr eine Levelbeschränkung


----------



## Duselette (23. November 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> schaut es mit Kochen genauso aus, dass es keine Levelbegrenzung mehr gibt? Ich will mir naemlich morgen nen Zwergen Schami erstellen und dann gleich kochen skillen, wenn man das schon guenstig waehrend den Pilger Feiertagen machen kann...



also meinen Bankchar,einen lvl 10 magier, habe ich letztes Jahr mit dem Pilgerfest auf Kochen 300 gebracht. insofern könnte es auch ohne Begrenzung gehen


----------



## Cassiopheia (24. November 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Bei keinen Beruf gibt es mehr eine Levelbeschränkung



doch schon  kann mit meinen twinks nie weiterskillen, weil sie erst level X erreichen müssen...


----------



## sword and shield (24. November 2010)

also erste hilfe rbraucht nachher ein mindestlevel.
und kochen ist so eine sache. man braucht nicht wirklich ein mindestlevel. aber das gilt nur für die rezepte die man beim trainer lernt. wenn man es schafft damit zu skillen sollte man recht weit kommen. nutzt man aber andere rezepte zum skillen dann haben die rezepte zum erlernen ein mindestlevel.


----------



## Izara (30. November 2010)

19Chico73 schrieb:


> Meine Rede, zuwas Angeln auf 450 Skillen und/oder noch dazu Diverse Teile anlegen für noch höheren Skill, wenn man auch so alles bekommt.
> Unlogisch


musst du gar nicht ^^ gibt aber nen Erfolg


----------



## Bismark72 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hmmm....mal ne Frage zum Sinn des ganzen: Wofür braucht ein Level 5 - Char Angeln auf 450?

Ich war auch schon immer WoW-Angler, und mein Main hat's auf 450, aber so spannend, dass ich das auch allen Twinks beibringe ist es auch nicht. Wenn ich was angeln will, dann lasse ich das meinen Main erledigen.

Oder geht das analog zu der Frage, warum sich der Hund am Schwanz leckt?


----------

